# Can I substitute egg yolks for whole eggs?



## KAYLINDA (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm full of it this week.  I guess when you're over 50 you decide you need to learn something....lol.   Does anyone know if you can substitute only egg yolks for "eggs" in a recipe?  Do you have to use the whites?  The only reason I ask is because I have a lot of yolks to use up.  Thank you!


----------



## Hopz (Apr 9, 2006)

Egg yolks? Substitute- I don't think so... but if you have a lot of yolks why not make a Hollandaise, then add some tarragon to make Bernaise, then a nice Chateau Briand to go with it? Roasted new potatoes, asparagus on the side, and a nice Pinot Noir to go with it all.

See what a few egg yolks can lead to?


----------



## GarrettB (Apr 9, 2006)

Depends on the recipe.  When I looked up tempura batter recipes, some called for the whole egg while others called for only the yolks.

Sadly, the biochemical properties of the egg white and yolk are VASTLY different.  Chances are the recipe wanted you to add the whites for a reason.


----------

